

Learning From Failure: Apple's Most Notorious Flops - nreece
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/multimedia/2008/01/gallery_apple_flops

======
mixmax
The most important rule when innovating is not to fear failure, and to carry
on regardless of it.

Apple has grasped this better than many others in the industry.

